# Miami or Lauderdale



## uop1497 (Mar 20, 2014)

Need room for 2 night Miami / Ft Lauderdale area . April 13 and 14, 2014 . Prefer with kitchen . Please send PM . Thank you .

Sorry, I posted at the wrong place.
Mod, please move it to the rental wanted for me. Thanks.


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 3, 2014)

Still looking for room for 2 nights in these areas.


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 7, 2014)

Already made a back up plan. Still looking for 1 bedroom with kitchen for 4/13 and 4/14/2014 .


----------

